# Meet Stewart Little



## Ratmom83 (Apr 24, 2014)

I'm excited to get Rattitouie a freind very soon. It's actually his son. I get him as soon as he's weened but I get update pictures. Naming him Stewart Little. The pic is of him yesterday. Wanted to share it 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ruby&Lola (Apr 25, 2013)

He's so tiny and cute! :3


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ratmom83 (Apr 24, 2014)

I know I can't wait until he's weened and I can bring him home! Looks like he's mainly black with a little white. 4 weeks and a day until he can come home

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ratmom83 (Apr 24, 2014)

Updated pic from today. Can't wait till I can bring him home! Is he dumbo?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)

He looks like a dumbo to me! Cute as a button!


----------



## Ratmom83 (Apr 24, 2014)

Yes he is I can't wait to bring him home. This month is going to creep by lol. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jessiferatu (Apr 30, 2014)

Eeeee so cute and tiny!


----------



## MimiSkye (Feb 3, 2014)

ahh so cute! I know I'm in the process of waiting to get my boy. He got neutered this week and I have to wait another 3 weeks since I have intact females. It's gonna go by soooo slow I'm dreading it.


----------



## Ratmom83 (Apr 24, 2014)

I know the feeling but I'm glad I'm getting updated on how Stewart Little is doing

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ratmom83 (Apr 24, 2014)

Latest Stouie pic with his fuzz 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ruby&Lola (Apr 25, 2013)

Oh gosh so tiny!! >w< I wish I could get one that young!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ratmom83 (Apr 24, 2014)

I hope I don't have any issues between him and Touie when he finally comes home! I'm worried about that. His quarantine time is being done at a neighbors. I'm going to get Stouie used to me first then introduce Touie. I just hope it all goes ok!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ruby&Lola (Apr 25, 2013)

I'm always terrible about introducing rats.  but I do hope the best for you. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ratmom83 (Apr 24, 2014)

Thanks it helps that my freind with Stouie has him pretty well socialized and Touie gets along with my cat so hopefully a rat will be easier!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jessiferatu (Apr 30, 2014)

Oh he is so cute. <3


----------



## Ratmom83 (Apr 24, 2014)

His eyes should be open tomorrow! I'm glad I'm getting him from a freind and getting the minute to minute updates! She gives me new pix daily.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ratmom83 (Apr 24, 2014)

Today's Stouie pic

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ratmom83 (Apr 24, 2014)

His eyes should be open soon♡♥♡

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## bloomington bob (Mar 25, 2014)

Nice to see an updated photo!


----------



## Ratmom83 (Apr 24, 2014)

I gwt updated pictures almost every day I try to keep this thread updated too.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ratmom83 (Apr 24, 2014)

Today's Stouie pix 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ratmom83 (Apr 24, 2014)

His eyes are open♡♥♡ 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Vermin (May 18, 2014)

Loving the updates and watching the progress of little Stewart


----------



## Ratmom83 (Apr 24, 2014)

Day 21 (yesterday) w his brother Louie who I'm also getting.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## rileys-mom (May 26, 2014)

Awww...how tiny. and cute!


----------



## Ratmom83 (Apr 24, 2014)

Yes they are They're coming home next Monday! Can't wait!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

